# Conroe



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Was still a struggle but for on some gooderns....


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Conroe Crappie*

Conroe got some good ones. WTG!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice video...do you scent your jigs? Lady Conroe has been very stingy, as of late!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

TB yes I use Berkley crappie nibbles....

Thanks y'all....


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great vid as usual SK. I also use the nibbles and have had success with them.
The spray scents just have not done well for me.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice vid SK...but, but, but everyone says there's no good crappie left in Conroe, LOL.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

:cheers::dance:


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Anybody that had plans to fish Conroe don't go to Cagle because it's closed due to the govment shutdown.....


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

silentkilla said:


> Anybody that had plans to fish Conroe don't go to Cagle because it's closed due to the govment shutdown.....


Man I tell ya how ridiculous!:headknocksad3sm:hairout::cloud:


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, Scott’s Ridge is locked down tighter than Dick’s hat band as well. This government shutdown sucks.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice going SK , I feel you on the muddy water.


----------



## crappie1 (Nov 16, 2018)

SK what size jig are you using


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

crappie said:


> SK what size jig are you using


Yeah I just seen.....1/8oz on a #2hook this time of year.....


----------

